# You're only as strong as your weaknesses



## jtwlkr (30 Jan 2012)

So, I'm thinking about joining up. I am considering the following careers: 1) Materials Technician (ARMY) 2) Aircraft Structures Technician (AF) 3) Hull Technician (NAVY) because I am already a Red Seal General Machinist. 

I'm 24 years old; 6 ft 200 lb with 12% body fat. For the past few years my training has been focused on gaining muscle and functional strength but I always do plenty of cardio for general health. 

That being said, most of my cardio has been either riding the bikes or elliptical machines because they are low impact for the joints. So you can imagine my surprise when I ran 5 k for the first time in a while my knee started giving out! I'm in physio right now strengthening the joint and I have started running again. But I'm still showing symptoms of weakness, and my knee starts to act up around the 4k mark. Hopefully It won't be a problem by the time I apply to the military which is about a year from now. 

So my questions are these:
1) What are the length of runs I'll be expected to do in BMQ?
2) How much running is required of me after BMQ? After occupation training etc? 
3) What are the mandatory running requirements throughout everyday life as a member of the Canadian Forces?


----------



## jtwlkr (30 Jan 2012)

Also, can you wear a knee brace or sleeve at basic?


----------



## 2010newbie (30 Jan 2012)

During my BMOQ this past summer, we would run between 2 and 4 km in our morning PT with our staff. There were a couple times we ran just under 5 km and one 8 km run with the PSP staff. I think the amount of running will vary depending on your staff. One of the other platoons would run almost every day about 4 km. There were multiple people on my course that wore sleeves/braces at various times and they even sold some in the CANEX.


----------



## jtwlkr (30 Jan 2012)

Interesting, thank you for your response!


----------

